# New discord server made, seeking members



## corntoznex (Jul 29, 2019)

Feel like you need a buddy? Can’t seem to know where to start? Getting an itch to do some RP with somebody? Well I have a place for you to satisfy that. I present to you Furryville, a place where everyone can talk about their day, engage in conversation and RP to their heart’s content.


We’ve got rooms for the squeaky clean and the naughty; something for everyone to enjoy. We have plenty of RP rooms to play in, and a little town for you to feel like your characters are at home, safe and sound from the elements.


We have a place to advertise and show off your artwork, share some tips among yourselves for the tech savvy, talk about games, and be awe struck by cute pictures of your family friendly pets and animals.


There’s a catch to enjoy such a pretty place, we run checks on your IRL age. What this essentially means is that we have a SFW and a NSFW channel, separated from each other, so that somebody who is squeaky clean doesn't end up in the wrong place, think of their innocence. I’m just an advertiser of the channel, but I’ll tell you something about the age verification thing; just send in a picture of your driver's license or anything with your birthday on that is still valid, blur out your name and send it over to the admins of the channel.


If this sounds interesting to you, you can send a PM to me and I’ll provide you an invite link to it. See you there


----------



## corntoznex (Aug 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Aug 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Cres Moon (Aug 13, 2019)

I'd like to join


----------



## corntoznex (Aug 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JalenFolf (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm willing to join!


----------



## Ookami life (Aug 27, 2019)

I'd like to join.


----------



## corntoznex (Aug 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Sep 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Sep 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Sep 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Sep 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## deadlysnoot (Sep 30, 2019)

I might like to join


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 3, 2019)

I'd love to join!!


----------



## Nax04 (Oct 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Nax04 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bumped again


----------



## Universe (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 14, 2019)

Ehh... Cole, Cole, Cole... not too bad but I think you need lesson ir two in marketing


----------



## corntoznex (Oct 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Oct 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Taurokhub (Nov 20, 2019)

I'll join


----------



## corntoznex (Jan 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 16, 2020)

May I join?


----------



## corntoznex (Feb 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Marnol (Mar 5, 2020)

Can I join?


----------



## Cres Moon (Mar 5, 2020)

Marnol said:


> Can I join?


sure


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Heyhoi (Mar 23, 2020)

What's the link to the discord so I can join?


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Gatsby (Apr 6, 2020)

Would like to check it out


----------



## Skittles (Apr 6, 2020)

-Does a peer- Hmm Interesting


----------



## corntoznex (Apr 7, 2020)

Gatsby said:


> Would like to check it out





Skittles said:


> -Does a peer- Hmm Interesting





RafflesHolmes said:


> I would like to check it out as well. Could be nice.



My apologies for the slow reply, I’ve sent a PM of the invite link


----------



## corntoznex (Apr 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Apr 16, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Apr 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corntoznex (Apr 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## KohleCoke (Apr 28, 2020)

Ah, why not? I might not be active for a while since my social pep is pretty low, but I'll take an invite for the hell of it.


----------



## deathfiml (May 4, 2020)

I would like to join as well =w=


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2020)

I'd like to be in


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 4, 2020)

I'm suddenly curious, how do you distinguish between legal grown-ups and who's not?

I saw somewhere asking for IRL IDs via PMs with the managers, but how do you know whether it's really theirs or someone else's? I have used my IRL ID shots for identification, but how do they know it's me though?

Providing that one is using fake ID for this, they won't get caught on the server unless someone else knows them IRL and tell the mods or the actual owner of the ID has to show up or something. It'll take a while at least while letting them sit in the NSFW zone until these happens, I suppose.


----------



## corntoznex (May 5, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I'm suddenly curious, how do you distinguish between legal grown-ups and who's not?
> 
> I saw somewhere asking for IRL IDs via PMs with the managers, but how do you know whether it's really theirs or someone else's? I have used my IRL ID shots for identification, but how do they know it's me though?
> 
> Providing that one is using fake ID for this, they won't get caught on the server unless someone else knows them IRL and tell the mods or the actual owner of the ID has to show up or something. It'll take a while at least while letting them sit in the NSFW zone until these happens, I suppose.



so a word from the server admins:

“then if it's found that they're underage i can tell any discord admins i have done everything possible to verify their age, and had no possible way of knowing they used a fake id. so basically the answer is, we can only do so much, but we do the most we can“

Plus, I think one can distinguish a fake ID found from the internet is with the editing skills. I don’t think kids will want to learn or pickup photoshop just so they can learn how to do mosaic censorship or would they want to learn to get a perfectly angled standing card. Besides, the entire thing is a quick check up, take a picture with your phone and you should be able to send it quickly


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 5, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> Plus, I think one can distinguish a fake ID found from the internet is with the editing skills. I don’t think kids will want to learn or pickup photoshop just so they can learn how to do mosaic censorship or would they want to learn to get a perfectly angled standing card. Besides, the entire thing is a quick check up, take a picture with your phone and you should be able to send it quickly



Actually, I was talking about the other method which can get rid of all the mentioned stuff, but uh... Better not write it down in case anyone tries it. But I'm pretty sure this can be done easier than expected if one plans further.

And if anyone does, then they'll have to take care of anything unpleasant happening after it, which is likely not easy. Good luck for them then :/

Hopefully they won't do it...


----------

